# Wlan setup und wpa_supplicant

## Erdie

Hallo,

es geht mehr mehr um das Verständnis. Momentan läuft bei mir wpa_supplicant, allerdings habe  ich dieses nicht über /etc/init.d/net.xxx gestartet sonder einfach über ein script welches wpa_supplicant mit der config als paramter aufruft.

Wenn ich die startscripte nutzen will, dann muß ich soweit ich verstanden habe in die datei /etc/conf.d/net für jede SSID einen neues Eintrag machen. Ich versteht nur nicht warum, da ja jede möglicher accesspoint bereits in der wpa_supplicant.conf definiert ist. Heißt das jetzt, bei Verwendung von net.wlan0 muß ich jede SSID 2x pflegen, einmal in der wpa_supplicant.conf und einmal in der /etc/conf.d/net ?

Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, denn das wäre ja viel umständlicher als wenn ich wpa_supplicant einfach beim hochfahren manuell oder über local.start starte.

Habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?

Grüße 

Erdie

----------

## firefly

hä wie kommst du darauf das du die ssid 2* pflegen müsstest?

Bei mir sind die Wlan-netze, in denen ich häufig bin nur in der wpa_supplicant.conf konfiguriert.

----------

## Erdie

Aber in der Doku bzw. im Wiki steht doch folgendes:

File: /etc/conf.d/net snippet 

essid_ath1="YOUR_ACCESS_POINT"

config_ath1=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_ath1="-t 30" # Timeout after 30 seconds

..und mit "your access point" ist doch die ESSID gemeint. Ich habe das so verstanden, dass ich das für jeden möglichen access point so pflegen muss. Wie sieht denn Deine /etc/conf.d/net aus ?

Genau weil mir das komisch vorkommt, habe ich die Frage hier geposted  :Wink: 

Gruß

ERdie

EDIT: Ich sehe gerade in dem englischen Wiki, dass das dort für wpa_supplicant anders beschrieben ist. Das könnte der Grund sind, das englische und deutsche Wiki unterscheiden sich hier

----------

## firefly

Soweit ich weis, funktioniert die wlan konfiguration in /etc/conf.d/net nur mit WEP oder ohne Verschlüsselung.

meine /etc/conf.d/net enthält nur folgende zeilen:

```
modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

# To configure wpa_supplicant

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0="<ip adresse>"

routes_wlan0="<default route>"

dns_servers_wlan0="<nameserver>"
```

Das wichtige ist, dass das wpa_supplicant modul verwendet wird. Denn dann startet das baselayout wpa_supplicant beim starten des Wirless Netzwerkdevices.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe es jetzt getestet, es funktioniert auch ohne die ESSIS anzugeben. Das war mir nicht klar. Vielen Dank  :Smile: 

-Erdie

----------

